# New Skull



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

hey everyone

just wanted to post some pics of the skull that I just pulled out of my new mold. its cast out of a very durable and dense but lightweight foam, making it a great choice for prop making. it wont ding up like some of the other foam skulls that ive seen and it is a lot lighter than the bucky skulls. like i said in the sculpting thread it is slightly bigger than a bucky skull giving it a more realistic look to full body props that arent a meak 5'5" lol. the detail turned out nicely and i would venture to say that it looks more realistic than a bucky as i looked at images of real human skulls while sculpting to get away from that generic mass produced look of the smoothed over bucky. i havent completed decided yet, but i think it will become an item in my product line this spring. if anyone wants to get their hands on one before then let me know. ill ask 16$ for all hauntforum members since im thinking that if i do put it in my lineup it will be a bit more. i know its slightly expensive compared to others but the quality of the foam is top notch and with the detail and slightly larger size its definitly one of a kind. this was a really fun project. hope you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

nice


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Lookin' good! Any plans for deploying the beast...er...skull?


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Mmm.... nice and detailed. Is it fairly cost effective to make them?


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

very well done! What kind of foam is it?


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks great, 1031 . 
Did I miss another thread where you describe your mold? 
What density was the foam you used? I assume it was a 2 part polyurethane, what one did you go with?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks for the compliments. the mold was made with a silicone rubber from smooth-on with a plaster mother mold. it was cast with another smooth on product called foam it 8. getting its name from its 8 lb. density. 

is it cost effective? i suppose that depends on how much you value quality. at around 6$ of product to make each skull it definitely isn't dirt cheap, and that doesn't even count the overhead cost of the mold which wasn't innexpensive either. i have made 2 other skull molds with different products even going as cheap as silicone caulk and great stuff foam. these are great if you just want a million forms to glue on walls or tombstones, but for the detail retained by these high end products i would definitely say that they are cost effective.

riley


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks good 1031. Have you tried painting the foam-it yet?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree 1031 - the quality of these looks fantastic. I can't wait to see them in your display.

How many do you plan on making?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I really like the size....Most other skulls just look too small...Nice detail...looks like it's worth the price to me....I would like to build another AZTEC MUMMY SKULL


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good 1031..nice job


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks guys. i plan on making a good many. ill keep some in stock in case anyone wants to add to their skull collection but for the majority of the ones i made for myself, i will be using them in conjunction with latex pieces...heads...bodies...as i have before.

D the D...thanks buddy. havent tried painting them yet, and i kind of doubt ill be getting around to that any time soon just because of some other big projects im working on, but i think they will paint up really nicely. it is a self skinning foam so it doesn't have a pourous outside, but rather a nice hard "shell." something else theyd be good for as using it as a form to sculpt over since they are sturdy and could easily be mounted to a rod or stick.

riley


----------

